# Spro Zalt Arc 740 - Schnurverlegung



## DamJam (20. März 2013)

Hallo, vor einigen Tagen habe ich mir die Spro Zalt Arc 740 zugelegt und dafür ein Spiderwire Stealth in der Schnurstärke 0,12 mm genommen. Als ich heute die Rolle bespulen wollte, ist mir etwas Negatives aufgefallen. Die Schnurverlegung ist sch****. *Der vordere Teil der Spule (etwa 2 mm) wird gar nicht mit Schnur belegt, und der hintere Teil bekommt irgendwie zuviel Schnur ab.* Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich behaupte mal das ist für eine Rolle in dieser Preisklasse nicht normal bzw. hinnehmbar. Da sind doch Perücken vorprogrammiert, oder?
Bei meiner Red Arc 740 ist die Schnurverlegung dagegen einwandfrei. 
Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit der Schnurverlegung bei der Zalt Arc Serie? Ist das bei dieser Rollenserie einfach so, oder habe ich einfach eine fehlerhafte Rolle geliefert bekommen? Dann würde ich sie nämlich zurück schicken.

Ich bin über jeden Antwort dankbar, denn in etwa 2 Wochen gehts nach Dänemark und da würde ich mir gerne Perücken ersparen.


----------



## donlotis (20. März 2013)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc 740 - Schnurverlegung*

Musst Du mit den mitgelieferten Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen, ist bei der RedArc nicht anders...

Gruß Don


----------



## raku (20. März 2013)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc 740 - Schnurverlegung*

Jep,

aber wenn vorne zu wenig gewickelt wird, müssen Unterlegscheiben entfernt werden. 

Sind welche auf der Achse?


----------



## DamJam (21. März 2013)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc 740 - Schnurverlegung*



raku schrieb:


> Jep,
> 
> aber wenn vorne zu wenig gewickelt wird, müssen Unterlegscheiben entfernt werden.
> 
> Sind welche auf der Achse?


So sehe ich das auch.
Da ist eine Scheibe, aber ich weiß nicht so genau ob sie als Unterlegscheibe gilt, weil sie nur mit Gewalt abgeht. hab es nämlich gestern probiert. Bevor ich sie kaputt mache, habe ich sie erstmal dran gelassen.


----------



## Boerni85 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc 740 - Schnurverlegung*

moin,
ich fische seit knapp einem jahr die salt arc 740. meine schnurverlegung ist von anfang an top gewesen. unterlegscheiben habe ich weder entfernt noch eingebaut... und perücken hatte ich noch keine!!!
gruß börni


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc 740 - Schnurverlegung*



DamJam schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.
> Da ist eine Scheibe, aber ich weiß nicht so genau ob sie als Unterlegscheibe gilt, weil sie nur mit Gewalt abgeht. hab es nämlich gestern probiert. Bevor ich sie kaputt mache, habe ich sie erstmal dran gelassen.



nach deinem wickelbild stzt die spule zu hoch, wie von den vorpostern schon geschrieben.
sitzt die spule auch richtig(weit genug unten)?
wenn ja hilft nur die unterlegscheibe zu entfernen und/oder durch ne dünnere zu ersetzen.
mach doch mal nen foto.

antonio


----------



## DamJam (21. März 2013)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc 740 - Schnurverlegung*

So, ich hab mal paar Bilder gemacht, um das Problem zu visualisieren.
Mit einer dünneren Unterlegscheibe könnte es funktioneren. Nur wenn ich die dicke, die jetzt dran ist, abmache, dann wird sie es nicht ganz unbeschadet überstehen. So wie ich das sehe, hat die Scheibe ja keinen besonderen Nutzen. Ist nur ein Abstandshalter, oder?

So sieht die aufgespulte Schnur aus. Ich hoffe man erkennt das Problem. da der Spulenkopf ab einer gewissen Schnurfüllung konisch wird, vergrößert sich der Spalt noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2013)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc 740 - Schnurverlegung*

Die Plastescheibe kann runter.
Ob es überhaupt nötig ist, siehste aber erst wenn du die Spule mal richtig vollmachst. 
So sagt das noch nichts aus und kann kann völlig OK aussehen wenn die Spule voll ist.

Falls nöig kannste die Schnur mit einer leeren Spule und einem Akkuschrauber ja fix wieder abspulen.

Ich würde also erstmal aufspulen und dann das Wickelbild betrachten.|bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc 740 - Schnurverlegung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Plastescheibe kann runter.
> Ob es überhaupt nötig ist, siehste aber erst wenn du die Spule mal richtig vollmachst.
> So sagt das noch nichts aus und kann kann völlig OK aussehen wenn die Spule voll ist.
> 
> ...



jenauestens der Herr Prof.|rolleyes


----------

